# JMF Fabrications - Monster Billet Intercoolers



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

*Soon to be available for the GT-R35
JM Fabrications billet endtank intercoolers kits. 
Garrett cores with fin density optimised for the the optimal cooling & flow through. These really are a true work of art.
Taking pre-orders now!*


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

The full kits will be available early next month. 

The JMF kit is complete:
Billet end tank BELL core intercooler 
Intercooler piping Kit (3") 
Silicon couplers
Clamps
Intake pipes and K&N filters

Price: £3595 + VAT


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

We are able to offer a one off special deal to anyone that would be willing to install and do a review on this kit.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I have a stage 4.25 car and would love to uprate the intercooler. May be tempted by turbos at some point too, but not yet.

I would be prepared to do the trial and my part would be supplying the car to you or a garage of your choice and allowing it to be tested to check how more effective it is over stock - your part of the deal would need to be supplying the intercooler and arranging fitting and testing (and of course leaving the intercooler fitted  )

Let me know if you want to proceed. They look really nice :thumbsup:

PS: Just noticed you want someone else to arrange fitting. I could sort that but would welcome your assistance with testing temps and power so as to make it a proper review with tangible data / gains


----------



## Silver R (Apr 23, 2013)

You have pm


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

gtr mart said:


> I have a stage 4.25 car and would love to uprate the intercooler. May be tempted by turbos at some point too, but not yet.
> 
> I would be prepared to do the trial and my part would be supplying the car to you or a garage of your choice and allowing it to be tested to check how more effective it is over stock - your part of the deal would need to be supplying the intercooler and arranging fitting and testing (and of course leaving the intercooler fitted  )
> 
> ...


Hi Mate,
We are looking for a garage with a dyno and pair of thermocouples & ability to install MAP sensors pre and post cooler to produce comparative temp and pressure drop data. Do you have anyone in mind?


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Which Garrett core option are you supplying with your intercoolers?

Thanks

Hugh


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

SumoPower said:


> Hi Mate,
> We are looking for a garage with a dyno and pair of thermocouples & ability to install MAP sensors pre and post cooler to produce comparative temp and pressure drop data. Do you have anyone in mind?



YHPM


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

The Gotboost speed density kit may help you with before and after intercooler temperatures


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

Hugh Keir said:


> Which Garrett core option are you supplying with your intercoolers?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Hugh


Its a Bell core Hugh.
The best IMO.


----------

